# G5 Montec carbon steel???



## road_kill (Feb 26, 2009)

its about time G5 gave many hunters what we been wanting.....a montec that can actually be razor sharp.....anyone else heard about when the se new heads are comeing out????


----------



## HighCountry46 (Feb 13, 2009)

Id like to check them out. Wish more BH companies would go to carbon steel.


----------



## hunterlegend (Jul 13, 2008)

Just got back into town from the kinseys archery show in hershey PA. checked out all the new products including the new G5, as a dealer i can get them in late spring


----------



## road_kill (Feb 26, 2009)

i have always loved the montec head....only complaint was that you could only get them soo sharp.....carbon steel heads can be sharpened so sharp you wont even know they cut you.....this should be a broadhead that all fixed blade hunters enjoy


----------



## JC07Rhino (Jan 13, 2007)

the only problem is that they only come in 100gr heads. hope they make them in 85
http://www.g5outdoors.com/#sec_monteccs


----------



## bwanaworker (Oct 5, 2005)

*G5* *Montec* *CS* now in stock!!!


----------



## SilverFlash (Feb 24, 2009)

What are the G5 CS retailing for?


----------



## bwanaworker (Oct 5, 2005)

It's all going to depend on your shop. From $39.99-$44.99


----------



## SilverFlash (Feb 24, 2009)

*couple of questions...*

Will the CS fly the same as current 100gn?

Same cutting diameter?

Was wondering if I could use my current G5s for practice and save the CS for the field.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Nov 23, 2007)

JC07Rhino said:


> the only problem is that they only come in 100gr heads. hope they make them in 85
> http://www.g5outdoors.com/#sec_monteccs


or 125...


----------



## JC07Rhino (Jan 13, 2007)

dyeguy1212 said:


> or 125...


but still no 85's


----------



## Champeen2001 (Dec 10, 2007)

*125 practice points and 100 gr CS pts*

Can anyone give me an approximation on what I can expect for flight patterns while using a 125 gr practice bh and using the new CS 100gr Montec?

I decided to try the CS version from all of the reviews about the SS not keeping an edge, but being sharper and being replaceable....Just wondering thanks.


----------

